# Advantix/Frontline and trifexis



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Have you asked your vet what they'd recommend? My thought is that I wouldn't want to do Trifexus and Frontline/Advantix together but the vet may say it's no big deal, who knows.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't check with my vet yet. My vet recommends trifexis so I've been giving Lucca that . Just that the weather's really bad in TX and I'm kinda worried about him getting ticks with him being outside for walks/runs so often.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes you can do a topical with Trifexis. And which is better depends on who you ask. Another option is a tick collar like the Scalibor collar.


----------

